
Ask HN: Article about a mathematician teaching his child about infinity - mpnagle
Hi HN!<p>I saw an article here a few weeks ago about a mathematician recording a conversation about teaching his child about infinity. I tried to find it via Google but couldn&#x27;t. Does anyone happen to remember the link or author&#x27;s name?<p>Thanks!
======
DanielStraight
There's a search box at the bottom of the page.

Also, anything you upvote goes in your saved stories on your profile.

Was it this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11627955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11627955)

~~~
mpnagle
Ah double thank you!! Yes that is the article and yes I did not realize there
was a search at the bottom! Somehow I did not upvote this article, despite
clearly liking it and wanting to think about it.

I would upvote you as a human if I could. Thank you!

